# OWENS Dog boxes



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Looking for feedback on these boxes. Pros and cons, I live in S. Florida so heat is always a concern.

Thanks Scott
________
Mazda F Platform Specifications


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

BUMP
________
OXYGEN VAPORIZER


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Scott
I bought one about a month ago. However living in CT it doesn't get anywhere near as hot as Florida. The box is very well made and welding is excellent. Handles are located in a good possition and make the box easy to move for 1 person. I like it and I would buy another. Friend of mine has had one for over 5 years and it still looks great


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for the response I went ahead and bought the pro hunter with the bottom drawer. Looks like a nice box.
________
TOYS PORN


----------

